
Why Does Everyone Suddenly Have Fancy Fake Teeth? - smacktoward
https://www.theatlantic.com/health/archive/2019/02/dental-veneers-instagram-teeth-teeth-teeth/582010/
======
mimixco
Veneers are awesome looking but when I investigated them for myself, I found
two "gotchas." First, they have to grind down your real teeth to tiny cone-
shaped stubs in order to apply them. You can never get your real teeth back.

Second, they don't last forever. This article says 10 years. That means
replacing your fake teeth several times for someone with an average lifespan,
or giving up and going to dentures which make you look really horrible when
you take them out.

